# Critique Easter! AQHA



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm not to good with conformation but she's beautiful!!! I love her color!


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

*Yes, I've always wanted a buckskin. Does anyone remember the color of Dale Evans horse, Buttermilk. Was she a buckskin or a gray with a black mane and tail?*


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

If I remember correctly, she was considered a buttermilk buckskin. But those times are different than these times and I'm sure there's a big fancy word for it now


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

There is a lot to like about this mare beyond her color. She is nicely balanced overall with a fairly short back, strong loin connection, and sustantial motor behind. I like the angle and shape of her croup. She has a nice deep heartgirth and a pleasent head. She does appear to have a slightly upright shoulder (which match her pasterns, which are also a bit upright) and in some of the photos her neck appears a little bit short. Her neck muscles are upside-down (bottom muscle stronger than top muscle), which can be fixed through correct riding. Her hind legs are perhaps a touch straight, but not to the point of being a concern. I would prefer more bone in her front legs to support her body size. She also looks a bit on the chubby side in that second to last photo. I think with some aditional muscle she is going to be a knockout!


----------



## Ebony2Rose (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you! I'm hoping to getting her in all her proper glory over the summer. She deserves more work than she's been getting lately.


----------



## Ebony2Rose (Jun 18, 2010)

Friendly bump? I've always been a bit worried about her legs and the length of her back- anything that looks like it could limit her?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

her conformation is very good overall. You should not worry. However, the last photos show that she likes her groceries. Do not allow her to get fat! she's bordering on that now. Actually, with a second look, I see some Butt Pillows on her, and a slight crest to her neck. She is probably fat already. look into her diet and maybe you are feeding too much grain. she might be an easy keeper who needs NO grain at all. most horses really dont' need grain.

I disagree about the neck. I do not see an upside down neck at all. She is foundation bred?


----------



## Ebony2Rose (Jun 18, 2010)

TinyLilly: It actually makes me happy you say she looks fat LOL. I will keep that in mind though. This December marked a year with her, and when I bought her she was a little on the heavy side. I was told she was fed one scoop of grain once a day. I followed per feeding instructions, and she was given free choice hay. She drastically lost weight, to the point where I called the vet. I was told to move up to 2 scoops per day. She still refused to gain weight, and when I brought her to my summer camp, I was actually asked if she was a rescue. (Keep in mind she wasn't morbidly skinny in any standards. Just a little ribby. But I liked my horses with meat.) Her teeth were fine, and she was properly wormed. I didn't know what to do. She finally started gaining weight this fall, and I switched her over to a new feed and that helped also. I was flabbergasted. She can still sometimes see ribs when she turns, but I've accepted that as her norm. Thank you!

And no, she is actually heavily impressive bred. We actually had a HYPP scare when I first bought her. (I was 12 at the time, haha) I was told she was tested, but she wasn't. Me being the nervous first time horse owner thought EVERY skin flick/ muscle movement was a HYPP attack. Thankfully she was tested N/N!


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

Love the color and WHOA THOSE WHITHERS!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ebony2Rose (Jun 18, 2010)

haha, good or bad withers?


----------

